# Insulation, soundproofing and the like



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

Team,

First off, happy holidays.

As many of you know, I am finishing my basement which includes my very first home theater system. Since I have a blank slate to work with (no construction), I want to take every step necessary acoustically and from a soundproofing perspective. Below is my list. Please feel free to add to it or question certain items.



1. Green glue between 2 5/8" drywall sheets. This treatment will be used in the entire lower level on all walls and ceilings.
2. Back boxes for all speakers (system is all in-wall, in-ceiling)
3. Soundproof insulation in all walls mentioned in point 1 (Roxul Safe n Sound)
4. Sound panels - trial and error as the home theater is playing
5. Green Glue sealant on all mentioned walls and ceiling gaps
6. All doors will be solid core throughout the lower level
7. Bass traps in the screen left and right corners
8. Added a solid core door at the bottom of the stairs
9. Staggered wall construction
10. The thickest pad a plushest carpet I can find!

~Matthew


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

Is the HT area completely sealed off from the rest of the house and other rooms? The reason I ask is that I was thinking that your HT area is open to the kitchen and hallways like mine. I asked the same for mine and was told that unless the room is a completely sealed off HT room, that most of the extra soundproofing measures help with rattles and such, but the sound will find its way to the rest of the house and the room will not pressurize as a sealed room would. One thing you could do is use flex duct in the walls for your HVAC to keep that from rattling and box in your can lights. I am still up in the air about whether or not I should use GG between the layers of sheetrock for the ceiling because I will be doubling up sheets for that at least. If you are going all the extra measures, have you looked in to the clip system? The next step would be to first cover the walls with OSB, then clips, then your 2 layers of sheetrock.


----------



## Greenster (Mar 2, 2013)

Sounds like you know what you are doing. Do you have a lay out for us to see?


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

Greenster said:


> Sounds like you know what you are doing. Do you have a lay out for us to see?


Thanks! The layout is attached. Pay no attention to speaker placement on the surrounds. I know they need to be out further and back further respectively.

~Matthew


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

OH!! One other item that I forgot to add to the list: furring channel and resilient sound isolation clips. A must for those who want lots of noise with quiet around them! 

And, as proof that I have too much time on my hands, attached is a cheesy depiction of the front of my system done entirely in Microsoft Paint!


----------



## bamabum (Dec 7, 2012)

This looks like a nice space. What are items 504230 and 425030 on the large image?

Please tell me this is an old school two person Mrs Pacman and Donkey Kong!


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

bamabum said:


> This looks like a nice space. What are items 504230 and 425030 on the large image?
> 
> Please tell me this is an old school two person Mrs Pacman and Donkey Kong!


504230 is a part# for the table that, as I look at it now, is reminiscent of old school video games. I could not locate the other one but lets just call it a "chair" . 


Happy Holidays!


----------

